# When to use the ramp? (ADA)



## notAnn (Feb 4, 2017)

I am overweight, have bad knees and sometimes have problems stepping up onto the long-haul cars. Coast Starlight personnel were singularly unhelpful the last time I tried to board at San Jose Diridon. At the time, I was only using a cane, and the floor of the car was nearly at knee height due to an uneven platform. The grab bars are not placed in a good way (the one on the left is okay, but the one on the right is on the outside of the car, and the door is so wide that it offers no real assistance). The only step the people could find was exactly the same height as the floor of the car, so not helpful. I asked the conductor to put the ramp out, because that was how I got onto the Southwest Chief -- the conductor there volunteered that solution, and I just walked up. The CS conductor said he couldn't do that because "someone got hurt once." I ended somehow pulling myself partway into the car but found myself balanced, unable to get any farther forward, and likely to come back out. I did the only thing I could do -- I yelled "Push!!" and one of the attendants put her hands on my sizeable butt and shoved me into the car. Humiliating for both of us.

800-USA-RAIL said I would have to talk to the station about it, but then refused to give me their direct number. So eventually (months later) I got over there and talked to someone who said that the people on the CS that day were just a bunch of lazy jerks who didn't want to sling the ramp because it was heavy, and that the next time I booked my tickets, I should ask for a supervisor and have them note on the reservation that I will need the ramp.

Since the incident, I have started using a walker. Does this now count as a "wheeled mobility device" that allows me to use the ramp? Or will I face the same thing, even with the ramp request noted on the reservation?


----------



## Hal (Feb 4, 2017)

As they apprised you, when you book request the ramp so it is noted on the PNR (reservation). If it is a manned station then tell the station personnel when you arrive that you requested the ramp. I don't know anything about those particular stations but if it is a manned station it could be that the station is responsible for the ramp, not the train crew. That is often the case at stations that I am familiar with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notAnn (Feb 4, 2017)

San Jose Diridon Station (SJC) is a major transit station and is manned. I'll do as they suggested (and you reinforced). Looking forward to my next trip down the coast! Thank you!


----------



## Hal (Feb 5, 2017)

notAnn said:


> San Jose Diridon Station (SJC) is a major transit station and is manned. I'll do as they suggested (and you reinforced). Looking forward to my next trip down the coast! Thank you!


Since it is a manned station and you are disabled and using a walker the station should assist you boarding if you request.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BCL (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't believe most stations have ramps. They use manually operated lifts. They're wheeled in and raised and lowered with a turning handle that operates a winch at each corner.



California Cars have their own onboard, electrically powered lifts. I heard that Amtrak was testing onboard ramps, but I'm not sure which trains have them.

The step stools they have are for stations that have platforms around track height, or for emergencies. I've gotten off the train once after a "trespasser incident".


----------



## notAnn (Feb 5, 2017)

The wheelchair ramp I was referring to is the one that is folded up and stored near the door of the car. I thought all of the cars had them. No? I admit that the Southwest Chief had it stored but it was on a sleeper car, so that may be the difference. They might not have them on coach cars.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 5, 2017)

What's with that conductor's uniform?


----------



## BCL (Feb 5, 2017)

I've seen video of some ramps, but I haven't actually seen one used before. The one I saw was of a prototype that had hand railings.



Honestly, it's a lot of work. I could see why someone might not be too keen on putting one in place.

The lift wheels out pretty easily, although the cranking the handle to raise/lower is kind of slow. I think some unstaffed stations have them stored in sheds, and onboard staff have the keys to access them.


----------

